# Sage Bambino Plus Dubious Ebay Seller



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

Hi there,

I was looking to buy a Bambino Plus on Ebay that was said to be "Brand new" for £250 and I asked if the package had been opened at all. They replied with the following:

"Hi,

Have you previously bought coffee machines ?

All coffee machines are delivered open, there are particles of coffee and water in the compartments, as manufacturers test their machines prior to dispatch.

You can contact the manufacturer and double check that.

I did not open the box and did not check.

To prevent any complaints, you'd better cancel your order and buy directly from the manufacturer.

Would you like to cancel your order?

Thanks,"

They don't seem so happy. What do you think of what they said? I'm not very experienced buying coffee machines but my gut feeling tells me they aren't telling the truth?


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Bollocks. I have a Bambino Plus and it certainly did not have coffee or water in it when I opened it. It was spotless - though it didn't stay that way for long!

FWIW mine was £229 from John Lewis, but that was around November. Somebody said they saw them new for £199 around Feb from Curry's or similar.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Thats is a used machine

Flithy lying feckers


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

Thanks guys!, that's what I was thinking too. I'll go ahead and cancel it.

I suppose I will just have to wait till prices have gone down a bit or try and find a more reputable ebay seller


----------

